# Sick off hearing it!



## kaplan98 (Jun 27, 2009)

It really fucks me off when people putting posts with pictures of some ones mods or slag one off for what some one done to their car.In my opinion no body has a right to criticize what one does to enhance the look or/and performance to their car unless theirs is totally standard as it came out of the production line. Every one on this forum has done something to their car no matter how insignificant or extreme it is. It makes me laugh how people think their mods are great and looks fantastic and try to justify why they have done it. Every one has the right to like/dislike whatever which doesn't give them the right to criticize. Just take it as it is. I am sure we all agree that we are mature enough to have developed our own preferences, tastes so why disrespect others publicly for their own tastes. We seem to forget why we are on this forum, share each others experiences with their TTs and we have the freedom to choose which one. Don't fucking disrespect some one for their indifference.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Good point... We could call it the Not My Cup Of Tea™ rule! Whenever anyone posts a picture of some awful tat they've stuck to their car, everyone else has to reply, "It's not my cup of tea, but if you like it, that's the most important thing!" I can see this really taking off. Can you imagine what a pleasant and caring place this forum could become?

Ooooh, and instead of meets and cruises, perhaps you could do group hugs?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

kaplan98 said:


> Every one has the right to like/dislike whatever which doesn't give them the right to criticize.


Sure it does. If you post something on an open forum, especially in the context of a lot of these posts "Hey, look at my new mod"; you're are opening yourself up for people's opinion.

If you don't want people's opinion, don't post it on a forum.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

kaplan98 said:


> It really fucks me off when people putting posts with pictures of some ones mods or slag one off for what some one done to their car.In my opinion no body has a right to criticize what one does to enhance the look or/and performance to their car unless theirs is totally standard as it came out of the production line. Every one on this forum has done something to their car no matter how insignificant or extreme it is.


I tend to agree. Everyone has different tastes of course, but I have to say I find some of the comments a little vociferous especially when they harp on about devaluing someone else's car. I've got £6-7K's worth of extras fitted to my car, so out of the factory it costs as much as a "better" model with a few cosmetic differences. I've not done anything to it, but if I did it's hard to argue that changing the line of a bumper or putting silver mirrors on would devalue those other models.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not sure I like the wheels on your avatar :?


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i always prefix with "it looks great on your car, but its not for me" or "wow, you spent so much time doing that, and you can really see the effort, but that mod aint for me"... something like that.. i never slam anyones mods or opinions... it aint fair!

im keen on group hugs, only with good looking people :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> im keen on group hugs, only with good looking people :lol:


Get your mind out the gutter... You're ruining our hippy commune. And keep your hands where we can see them. :wink:


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

i tend to agree but i also think dash has a good point to. ive posted loads in the past on my mods and things some with positive coments and some negative

i think some people do take it to far with comments but then like said if you want opinions you'll get them


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Spandex said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > im keen on group hugs, only with good looking people :lol:
> ...


so no hugging the boot, bonnet or TT?  :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So what you are saying then is comments are fine as long as they are positive and supportive?
mmm, interesting. Shame the news papers don't operate the same mantra.

Is it not a case of all comments welcome as long as you agree with me?


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Life would be pretty dull if we all had the same tastes and opinions.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> Life would be pretty dull if we all had the same tastes and opinions.


this is way life is falling apart around us now..... [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think some people do react in a way that could cause offence in these scenarios, however I do agree that if you don't want to risk receiving negative comments, don't post. 

I don't remember seeing anyone getting a real slagging off, ok so David did get a bit of a beating for his ignition protection mod - but it was all fairly light-hearted and he took it in the manner in which it was intended ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's the internet - and it's a tough place to be. If you don't want to invite comment then don't post.

The simple truth is people wouldn't do something to their car that they thought was shit, so when people post about their mods it's because they are proud of what they have done and pleased enough with it to want to show it off. Naturally it comes as a disappointment when other people then come along and knock it. It happens - you just have to live with it.

A couple of months back I worked hard at fitting a liquid TT into the ashtray compartment of my car. As far as I know it's something that no-one had yet done and it involved getting a custom unit made by Race Diagnostics and then a lot of fabrication on my part. It took some time to do and I thought others may be interested to see it as it may be something they might want to do themselves. I wasn't particularly interested in people's opinions on the idea or how it looks because as far as I'm concerned the installation suits my needs and I'm happy with the result but of course we are all just human and seek our peer's approval so I'd hoped for positive comments.That's only natural. I got some positive comments but got some knockers too. It goes with the territory - so what?

It's a rough old world, but apparently worse things happen at sea.


----------



## kaplan98 (Jun 27, 2009)

> We could call it the Not My Cup Of Tea™ rule! Whenever anyone posts a picture of some awful tat they've stuck to their car, everyone else has to reply, "It's not my cup of tea, but if you like it, that's the most important thing!" I can see this really taking off. Can you imagine what a pleasant and caring place this forum could become?


This is my precise point. How do you qualify to decide that something is an "awful tat". You have every right to form your opinion however if it is a negative one and you decide to share it without being asked then it becomes disrespectful.
There are exceptions especially when some one goes "Hey what do you think of this?", then they deserve to get all the feedback whether negative or positive.
My arse ache is when people become keen to express their opinions when they were not asked to, especially when someone posts a photo of someone else's car and start slagging it off. Makes me think "who do fuck are you?".
I think people get a bit more courageous behind a keyboard as I have never heard or seen one walking up to some one and say "what you have done to your car is fucking awful!" because they know better as they would be coming back with a broken nose.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

kaplan98 said:


> > We could call it the Not My Cup Of Tea™ rule! Whenever anyone posts a picture of some awful tat they've stuck to their car, everyone else has to reply, "It's not my cup of tea, but if you like it, that's the most important thing!" I can see this really taking off. Can you imagine what a pleasant and caring place this forum could become?
> 
> 
> This is my precise point. How do you qualify to decide that something is an "awful tat". You have every right to form your opinion however if it is a negative one and you decide to share it without being asked then it becomes disrespectful.
> ...


Or maybe even a keyed car if they are old!

By the way "who do fcuk are you" makes you sound special. Constructive criticism..... Did you ask for my opinion?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

kaplan98 said:


> This is my precise point. How do you qualify to decide that something is an "awful tat". You have every right to form your opinion however if it is a negative one and you decide to share it without being asked then it becomes disrespectful.
> There are exceptions especially when some one goes "Hey what do you think of this?", then they deserve to get all the feedback whether negative or positive.
> My arse ache is when people become keen to express their opinions when they were not asked to, especially when someone posts a photo of someone else's car and start slagging it off. Makes me think "who do fuck are you?".
> I think people get a bit more courageous behind a keyboard as I have never heard or seen one walking up to some one and say "what you have done to your car is fucking awful!" because they know better as they would be coming back with a broken nose.


You seem not to understand how social interactions work. I can call my mates names that I can't even type in on this forum and they won't feel upset or 'disrespected'. Nothing I can write or say is automatically disrespectful in itself. It's disrespectful only if I go beyond what I know the other person will be comfortable with.

So, when I'm typing stuff on this forum, I credit everyone I'm talking to (a little generously, I suspect) with a reasonable level of self confidence, an average sense of humour and a sense of perspective. This, I think is the bare minimum anyone should have in order to be allowed to interact with people on the internet.

Most of the time, this seems to work out pretty well and judging by the well-aimed piss taking on here, everyone else seems to do the same. Every now and then, of course, you come across a sensitive little soul, and they get offended. Now, I'd argue that this isn't the other persons fault for being 'disrespectful', because no one else would have got offended... I'd say it's their fault for being over-sensitive.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

kaplan98 said:


> This is my precise point. How do you qualify to decide that something is an "awful tat".


What if I've won awards in automotive design and have art & design qualifications bursting out at the seems with exhibitions on all across the country? I think that would be qualified enough...


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it's fine to give your opinion, but I've seen some posts here that have been blatantly offensive and there's no need for that.


----------



## kaplan98 (Jun 27, 2009)

> By the way "who do fcuk are you" makes you sound special. Constructive criticism..... Did you ask for my opinion?


The sign on the door says "Flame Room" so when you want to sound special you go into that room and say 'fuck' or in your case 'fcuk" which is double special.
This was as constructive as yours.


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

If it's shit say it's shit, freedom of speach I believe in and there is a small device on all computers call the off button - don't like fuck off somewhere else - "cause offence" You don't have to say it as it is but if that's what you choose to do then great if you agree but if you don't agree then fook off somewhere else.

And why are the government spending millions on advertising a kid getting hit by a car and landing next to a tree - when I was at school I was taught this is tarmac and it's called a road - big heavey fast lumps of metal live there, if they hit you they will probably kill you - "don't fooking go on it you will come off worste" Oh and these metal things with stones and sleepers holding it - even bigger,faster and louder lumps of metal live there - they will also kill ur arse "KEEP AWAY"

Want to stop us all speeding - easy 8 points first offence fooking sorted. Half of Britain off the road and into their planet saving trains that are always on time (Not) It's a fooking tax no matter what you call the fines - piss easy money from people that don't have the time to argue the toss for £60 because they're too busy working their nuts off to cover all those lazy fucks that don't want to work.
There that's my having my bit of freedom of speech lol


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

oh i do that, but then i dont care about how anyone feels as long as its bad.


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

kaplan98 said:


> This is my precise point. How do you qualify to decide that something is an "awful tat".


the same way i would qualify to decide something looked great


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

26ash_tt said:


> kaplan98 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my precise point. How do you qualify to decide that something is an "awful tat".
> ...


You need to be qualified to comment or give your opinion? Uh Oh!


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

i think you need to have courses in design to be qualified :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

harrismhome said:


> You need to be qualified to comment or give your opinion? Uh Oh!


No no... Only negative comments need a qualification. HNC/HND or higher. None of this GNVQ rubbish.


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

Spandex said:


> harrismhome said:
> 
> 
> > You need to be qualified to comment or give your opinion? Uh Oh!
> ...


I'll shut my mouth then I only have an o level in maths! Glad the 6 engineers in China aren't as demanding as you are, if I didn't give them my opinion they would produce some right crap for the company I work for. Wow! To think I've been giving my opinion all this time eh!

Oh my, the guy I worked for doesn't have any qualifications, but the clever people who gave him £25m for his Co 10 years ago, now we turnover £18m with all the clever and qualified to the nuts people leading us. There's a lesson there me thinks.

Unless it's ok to start a Co and build it from nothing into a £30m turnoverso long as you don't have an opinion.

Taste is a personal thing and you only need to be able to type to give an opinion on a public forum, surely?

I agree qualifications are very important in todays world - but you shouldn't give an opinion unless your qualified is a little much.

Should you be a loud to drive a car unless you can design, build and maintain it.


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

:? what :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

26ash_tt said:


> :? what :lol:


It's certainly made me think...


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

kaplan98 said:


> ...
> There are exceptions especially when some one goes "Hey what do you think of this?", then they deserve to get all the feedback whether negative or positive.
> ...


Er... isn't this precisely what most of the posts you're refering to are? "Done these mods what do you think?"

I don't really see your point, I'm afraid.

Also... if you don't like the post, don't fucking read it.


----------

